# Is this a scam email? (Headers included)



## Guest

The headers look legit as far as I can tell, but this is too crazy to be true. Not to mention the amount is very odd.

I need to explain one thing first, so the header will make sense.

The email address I use with Amazon is a gmail address (I've designated as *addy1*

I have the mail from that box forwarded to my isp address (I've designated as *addy2*

The email says the person who sent me the gc is listed, but I'm not seeing anything but Amazon Gift Card Team.

I have not logged into Amazon since receiving this, I'm almost afraid to. Silly, I'm sure, but one can't be too careful when confronted with a possible fraud on the internet.

====================================================

Return-Path: <[email protected]>
X-Spam-Checker-Version: SpamAssassin 3.2.5 (2008-06-10) on
qkmail1new.01trend.com
X-Spam-Level: *
X-Spam-Status: No, score=1.4 required=5.0 tests=DNS_FROM_OPENWHOIS,
HTML_MESSAGE,RCVD_IN_DNSWL_LOW autolearn=no version=3.2.5
Received: from qkmail8.01trend.com (qkmail8prvt.01trend.com [192.168.1.138])
by qkmail1new.01trend.com (8.13.8/8.12.5) with ESMTP id p0R33otC008634
for <[email protected]>; Wed, 26 Jan 2011 19:03:50 -0800
Received: from mail-iw0-f181.google.com (mail-iw0-f181.google.com [209.85.214.181])
by qkmail8.01trend.com (8.13.8/8.13.2) with ESMTP id p0R38Uhv011432
for <[email protected]>; Wed, 26 Jan 2011 19:08:31 -0800
Received: by iwn3 with SMTP id 3so1633228iwn.12
for <[email protected]>; Wed, 26 Jan 2011 19:08:39 -0800 (PST)
Received: by 10.231.12.131 with SMTP id x3mr292007ibx.76.1296097719520;
Wed, 26 Jan 2011 19:08:39 -0800 (PST)
X-Forwarded-To: [email protected]
X-Forwarded-For: [email protected] [email protected]
Delivered-To: [email protected]
Received: by 10.231.37.73 with SMTP id w9cs130882ibd;
Wed, 26 Jan 2011 19:08:35 -0800 (PST)
Received: by 10.224.46.11 with SMTP id h11mr1181235qaf.102.1296097714411;
Wed, 26 Jan 2011 19:08:34 -0800 (PST)
Received: from smtp-out-212-40.amazon.com (smtp-out-212-40.amazon.com [72.21.212.40])
by mx.google.com with ESMTP id 6si34156600qcc.37.2011.01.26.19.08.34;
Wed, 26 Jan 2011 19:08:34 -0800 (PST)
Received-SPF: pass (google.com: domain of [email protected]ards.amazon.com designates 72.21.212.40 as permitted sender) client-ip=72.21.212.40;
Authentication-Results: mx.google.com; spf=pass (google.com: domain of [email protected]ards.amazon.com designates 72.21.212.40 as permitted sender) sm[email protected]acigiftcards.amazon.com
Date: Thu, 27 Jan 2011 03:08:29 +0000 (UTC)
From: "Amazon.com Gift Card" <[email protected]>
Reply-To: "[email protected]" <[email protected]>
To: "[email protected]" <[email protected]>
Message-ID: <[email protected]ad6.amazon.com>
Subject: Amazon sent you an Amazon.com Gift Card!
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: multipart/mixed; 
boundary="----=_Part_887003_28069170.1296097709768"
Bounces-to: [email protected]ards.amazon.com
X-AMAZON-MAIL-RELAY-TYPE: notification
X-AMAZON-RTE-VERSION: 2.0

------=_Part_887003_28069170.1296097709768
Content-Type: multipart/alternative; 
boundary="----=_Part_887004_16796678.1296097709768"

------=_Part_887004_16796678.1296097709768
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=UTF-8
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit


You've received an Amazon.com gift card! The generous person who gave you this gift is 
listed below.

DON'T DELETE THIS MESSAGE! You'll need the claim code below to place your order.

Happy shopping!


Amazon.com Gift Cards Team
http://www.amazon.com/gc

***********************************************************************

To: 
Amount: $53.31
From: Amazon
Gift Message: Payment by Gift Certificate

Claim code XXXX-XXXXXX-XXXX
Order ascSU:xxxxxxxxxxxx

To begin shopping now:

1. Visit our Web site at http://www.amazon.com

2. Select the items you want; you can add them to your Shopping Cart or use 1-Click ordering.

3. If you're checking out from the Shopping Cart, redeem your gift card by entering the claim code on the order form. 
If you're placing an order with 1-Click: 
Click the "Review or edit your 1-Click orders" link that you'll see after clicking the 
"Buy now with 1-Click" button and enter the code in the Payment section on the next page.

Not ready to use it yet? 

Just add the gift card funds to your account so they'll be there when you're ready! 

1. Go to Your Account. 
2. Click "Apply a gift card to your account" under "Payment Settings". 
3. Sign in with your e-mail address and password. 
4. Enter your claim code and click "Redeem now". Your funds will automatically be applied to your next order.

For more information on using your gift card, visit http://www.amazon.com/help/gc


TERMS AND CONDITIONS:
1. Redemption.
Gift Cards must be redeemed on www.amazon.com, or its affiliated 
website www.endless.com, toward the purchase of eligible products. 
Purchases are deducted from the Gift Card balance. Any unused balance 
will be placed in the recipient's Gift Card account when redeemed. If 
an order exceeds the amount of the Gift Card, the balance must be paid
with a credit card or other available payment method. Amazon.com may 
provide Gift Card purchasers with information about the redemption 
status of Gift Cards that they purchase. To view Gift Card balances, 
visit "Your Account" on Amazon.com.
2. Limitations.
- Gift Cards may not be redeemed for the purchase of products at 
Amazon.co.uk, Amazon.de, Amazon.fr, Amazon.co.jp, Amazon.ca, or 
any other website operated by Amazon.com, its affiliates, or any 
other person or entity, except as indicated by these terms and 
conditions.
- Gift Cards cannot be used to purchase other gift cards.
- Gift Cards cannot be reloaded, resold, transferred for value, 
redeemed for cash or applied to any other account, except to the 
extent required by law. Unused Gift Card balances in an Amazon 
account may not be transferred.
3. Risk of Loss.
The risk of loss and title for Gift Cards pass to the purchaser upon 
our electronic transmission to the purchaser, recipient or delivery to
the carrier, whichever is applicable. We are not responsible if a Gift
Card is lost, stolen, destroyed or used without your permission.
4. Fraud.
Amazon.com will have the right to close customer accounts and bill 
alternative forms of payment if a fraudulently obtained Gift Card is 
redeemed and/or used to make purchases on amazon.com or endless.com.
5. Limitation of Liability.
ACI GIFT CARDS, INC. ("ACI") AND ITS AFFILIATES MAKE 
NO WARRANTIES, EXPRESS OR IMPLIED, WITH RESPECT TO GIFT 
CARDS, INCLUDING WITHOUT LIMITATION, ANY EXPRESS OR IMPLIED 
WARRANTY OF MERCHANTABILITY OR FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR 
PURPOSE. IN THE EVENT A GIFT CARD CODE IS NON-FUNCTIONAL, 
YOUR SOLE REMEDY, AND OUR SOLE LIABILITY, SHALL BE THE 
REPLACEMENT OF SUCH GIFT CARD. CERTAIN STATE LAWS DO NOT 
ALLOW LIMITATIONS ON IMPLIED WARRANTIES OR THE EXCLUSION OR 
LIMITATION OF CERTAIN DAMAGES. IF THESE LAWS APPLY TO YOU, 
SOME OR ALL OF THE ABOVE DISCLAIMERS, EXCLUSIONS, OR 
LIMITATIONS MAY NOT APPLY TO YOU, AND YOU MIGHT HAVE 
ADDITIONAL RIGHTS.
6. Disputes.
Any dispute relating in any way to Amazon.com Gift Cards in which the 
aggregate total claim for relief sought on behalf of one or more 
parties exceeds $7,500 shall be adjudicated in any state or federal 
court in King County, Washington, and you consent to exclusive 
jurisdiction and venue in such courts.
7. General Terms.
Amazon.com Gift Cards are issued by ACI, a Washington corporation. 
When you purchase, receive or redeem an Amazon.com Gift Card, you 
agree that the laws of the State of Washington, without regard to 
principles of conflict of laws, will govern these Gift Card terms and 
conditions. ACI reserves the right to change these terms and 
conditions from time to time in its discretion. All terms and 
conditions are applicable to the extent permitted by law.

Previously Expired Gift Cards:
The expiration date for Gift Cards issued after October 1, 2005 are 
waived and may be redeemed for eligible purchases notwithstanding any 
stated expiration date. Any Gift Cards issued prior to that date expire 
in accordance with their terms. Expiration dates also do not apply for 
such Gift Cards issued in CA, CT, LA, ME, MD, MA, MT, NH, ND, OK, RI, 
VT, WA. Expiration dates do not apply in any other state solely to the 
extent as prohibited or limited by law.


----------



## Guest

I'm thinking it should be safe to try to redeem the code at Amazon just to see what happens.


----------



## Guest

OMG! I applied it to my account and it's REAL!


----------



## Gary in ohio

give amazon a call and find out.


----------

